# Black boxes to hide cubes



## Jason (Oct 29, 2007)

I was wondering where one could get those small black boxes that are used in competitions to hide the cube at the beginning of the solve, they look pretty cool.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 29, 2007)

oh, that would be cool to know 

we're having our first brazilian competition this december, so it would be cool to get those boxes (if possible, of course)


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 29, 2007)

Pedro, how did you become a WCA delegate?


----------



## Pedro (Oct 29, 2007)

well, I "knew" Tyson and Ron for sometime, by yahoo messenger...

then I met them personally at WC07...

then I told them about the plan for the competition and if it could be official and stuff...

and I'm now a delegate


----------



## Rama (Oct 29, 2007)

As long you have been to a competition (and serious) you can be a WCA delegate.

Pedro good luck with the Brazil Open.


----------



## Erik (Oct 29, 2007)

The boxes are so cool especially the box that looks like a 3x3 cube !!


----------



## Bryan (Oct 29, 2007)

I make the little black boxes to hold my cubes and protect them when transporting them. We used them in the Minnesota Open for covers.

If you wanted just covers, then I believe I could use a thinner (and cheaper) plastic. The cover may be white though.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 29, 2007)

Maybe you can get them from the WCA once they're not used in competitions anymore.


----------



## Pedro (Oct 29, 2007)

StefanPochmann said:


> Maybe you can get them from the WCA once they're not used in competitions anymore.



aren't they?


----------



## hdskull (Oct 30, 2007)

since this is kinda related, i'm not gonna start a new thread.

what do you guys usually carry ur cubes with? because i put them in my backpack and i get a lot of random stuck to it, lol.


----------



## Jason (Oct 30, 2007)

Where does the WCA get the boxes from? Surely somebody knows


----------



## Bryan (Oct 30, 2007)

Jason said:


> Where does the WCA get the boxes from? Surely somebody knows



I believe they got them from Seven Towns who had a bunch made for Worlds 2003, but don't quote me on that.

Are you planning on hosting a competition?


----------



## shawnlee (Oct 30, 2007)

BTW why do they wear white golves?


----------



## Pedro (Oct 30, 2007)

Bryan said:


> Jason said:
> 
> 
> > Where does the WCA get the boxes from? Surely somebody knows
> ...



well, the question wasn't for me, but, yes I am  not just planning, it's already confirmed and announced on WCA website



shawnlee said:


> BTW why do they wear white golves?



yeah, that's an interesting question...maybe they just care about us and our cubes and didn't want to make them dirty/oily/something


----------



## Jason (Oct 31, 2007)

Well, I've just started a club at uni. There are quite a lot of people already interested, almost 20 odd. About 10 have already learnt to solve the cube. I thought it would be a good idea to have a micro tournament once a week to get people really into it by adding a competitive edge. I've already got a stackmat and timer and have just ordered a display, so all I need now is those *cool little black boxes*
I'm thinking of maybe organising an open or something, but not straight away, maybe 2009, I need some experience first.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 31, 2007)

> BTW why do they wear white golves?


Beneficial to the cuber because: A scrambler with sweatty hands doesn't result in a sweatty cube.
Beneficial to the scrambler because: Feet cubing


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 31, 2007)

Do the regulations say that scrambling must be done with hand(s)?
And why nobody seems to like feet cubing?


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 31, 2007)

Well it's not that no one likes feet cubing... but some people's feet can be pretty disgusting. I did see, on the webcast of worlds, that you wiped you're feet clean before solving. I guess you are the pioneer of feet solving.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 31, 2007)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> And why nobody seems to like feet cubing?


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 31, 2007)

http://www.e-bug.net/pests/brownreclusebite1.jpg


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 31, 2007)

Ok... maybe we should warn people before posting images like this. I'm not quezy but that finger was pretty bad. And maybe we should start using telekinesis to move the cube. That way, we don't have to worry about any infections...


----------



## Stefan (Oct 31, 2007)

MAHTI-ANSSI said:


> http://www.e-bug.net/pests/brownreclusebite1.jpg


Are you comparing a very rare condition caused by the bite of a spider to a communicable disease estimated to be the second most common skin disease in the United States (up to 15% of the U.S. population may have it)?

(Information and text parts extracted from Wikipedia)


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 1, 2007)

Dunno. Luckily americans don't footcube much. This seems to be even more desperate than Johannes' attempts to convince people that Petrus is better than Fridrich.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Nov 1, 2007)

I mean the methods, not persons.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 4, 2007)

I put one of my cases on E-bay if you really want a cover.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=260178531464


----------



## ShadenSmith (Nov 17, 2008)

Chaoscuber said:


> I know this is off topic but can anyone tel me how i can acess the vcubes website, they wont let me in it, what should i download cuz i can go to any other website except the v cubes one, and i was going to get the black v cube collection for god sake!!!




This is completely ridiculous. There is no reason to bump this thread, which has nothing to do with your question (which you've already asked in several other threads, at least one of which was bumped as well).

Keep it up and I'll report you.


----------



## Hepheron (Nov 17, 2008)

Chaoscuber said:


> I know this is off topic but can anyone tel me how i can acess the vcubes website, they wont let me in it, what should i download cuz i can go to any other website except the v cubes one, and i was going to get the black v cube collection for god sake!!!




Yeah seriously nobody really cares that you cant get to the v-cubes website


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 17, 2008)

hdskull said:


> since this is kinda related, i'm not gonna start a new thread.
> 
> what do you guys usually carry ur cubes with? because i put them in my backpack and i get a lot of random stuck to it, lol.



i use my backpack too, I usually individually wrap each cube with zip-lock bags.

i want some bags made of bubble wrap. haha


----------



## cookingfat (Nov 17, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> hdskull said:
> 
> 
> > since this is kinda related, i'm not gonna start a new thread.
> ...



check these out > 

Cube Pouches

I want some.


----------



## supercube (Nov 17, 2008)

dude seriously. are we all going out and buying cube socks? totally lame. I am a little obsessed but this is taking it too far. I always have it in my hand so I dont need to worry about it getting dirty in a backpack. why dont you clean your backpack. tyson mao and bob burton had those black cuboid covers at newark but all the other judges where using those red and white boxes. bob had a rubik world 2003 t-shirt so that explains that.


----------



## shelley (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks Stefan. Just the image I wanted to start my day with.

Gloves for scramblers are a really good idea. If you've ever scrambled cubes in competition for an entire day you know how nasty your hands can get. And then that nastiness gets transferred to other people's cubes.

The little black box covers that Caltech sometimes uses are from Worlds 2005. We liked them a lot so the tournament organizers let us keep them.

EDIT: wow, I only saw the first page of this thread before posting. What an irrelevant bump.


----------

